# Hunskies 4 funskies



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

I haven't been able to get out since the Utah Phez opener. Was stoked to finally get a chance to hunt today. Was hoping to get into Huns and Roosters. Put in 12 miles but unfortunately we didn't have any luck with the roosters. Was a fairly slow day, and bad cover in this typically good area. Looks like they had a dry, dry spring n summer. Bird numbers were way down but we did manage to move about 35- 40 huns. I got shots at 6 of em but only made 4 of those shots count. Today I hunted with a new guy that I met on the Pickle ball courts. First time I've hunted over a Pudelpointer. Always love getting to watch different dogs and how they hunt. Really fun day for sure.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Is that your gsp? 
Looks like a fun day!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats on a successful day!


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> Is that your gsp?
> Looks like a fun day!


Yes, that's my Denver.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

tigerpincer said:


> Yes, that's my Denver.


He's a good looking dog. Nice and lean.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

nice job on birds


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I've been impressed with the pudelpointers I've seen. I might get one some day.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

AF CYN said:


> I've been impressed with the pudelpointers I've seen. I might get one some day.


I am unashamedly biased. Plus, the sweatervests really make my beard pop.


----------

